# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Wahlen
Bin nicht ganz auf dem Laufenden, war letzte Jahr, während des "Putsches" im LOS, und es wurde kurz darauf angekündigt, daß spätestens nach einem Jahr wieder eine demokratische Wahl stattfinden solle.

Gibt es da schon etwas konkretes?

Grüße

Volker

----------

Am Anfang hiess es September 07 - daraus wurde mittlerweile Dezember 07. Mehr sag' ich nicht dazu.......... :musik:

----------

OK, frage nächste Jahr im Mai nochmal nach, danke für die Antwort

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Am Anfang hiess es September 07 - daraus wurde mittlerweile Dezember 07. Mehr sag' ich nicht dazu.......... :musik:


Sowas nennt, man glaube ich, Thai Style!

----------

> Zitat von phommel
> 
> Am Anfang hiess es September 07 - daraus wurde mittlerweile Dezember 07. Mehr sag' ich nicht dazu.......... :musik:
> 
> 
> Sowas nennt, man glaube ich, Thai Style!



Trotz deiner Jugend, gut erkannt! :respekt: 

Grüße 

Volker

----------

Sowas nennt, man glaube ich, Thai Style![/quote]


Trotz deiner Jugend, gut erkannt! :respekt: 

Grüße 

Volker

----------


## schiene

In Thailand sind doch ständig Wahlen!Die Girls müssen ihren neuen Geldgeber wählen,der Farang muß seine Urlaubsbgleitung wählen,ich muß manchmal zwichen den Bieren wählen,Phommel muß mal wieder paar neue Fotos auswählen und,und, und...... :aetsch:
@Dragon
willst du dich zur Wahl in Thailand aufstellen lassen? :respekt:

----------

Wenn überhaupt, dann nur als King, schiene

----------


## schiene

Würde es dir ja gönnen aber der "King"wird nicht gewählt sondern ist vorausbestimmt!

----------

Aber vielleicht hat eine seiner Töchter auch den Wunsch, Mia Farang zu werden :verliebt: 

Grüße

Volker

----------

Jungs. Als Farang hält man lieber die Klappe beim Thema Königshaus um nicht unbedacht jemanden vor den Kopf zu stossen.

----------

Wenn ich in Thailand bin, kommt mir das Wort "King" nicht über die Lippen!

Aber du hast schon Recht, lassen das auch hier besser!

Grüße

Volker

----------

Bei Tip-Online gefunden:

Wahl möglicherweise erst 2008: Sonthi
Die Parlamentswahl, die ursprünglich für Dezember, dann sogar für November angekündigt war, könnte eventuell doch erst Anfang kommenden Jahres stattfinden, sagte der Vorsitzende des Rats für Nationale Sicherheit, General Sonthi Boonyaratkalin. bp

----------

Der Termin wird bestimmt nochmal verschoben! Oder wettet jemand nen Katon Singha dagegen?

Grüße

Volker

----------

Was mich etwas bedrückt ist, dass man wie unter mr T. schon wieder ein beklemmendes gefühl hat die eigene meinung zu politischen sachen zu schreiben.........

----------

Also, wenn ich mich so in "meiner Familie umhöre, interessiert die das alles gar nicht, haben deshalb auch keine Ahnung ob und wann es Wahlen geben wird. Laufen daher auch nicht Gefahr, irgendetwas Falsches zu äussern.

Grüße

Volker

----------

Nach der Europäischen Union hat nun Japan Interesse bekundet die kommenden Wahlen in Thailand zu beobachten und ist deshalb in Thailand vorstellig geworden.
http://www.bangkokpost.com/breaking_new ... ?id=122529

----------

Japan schein aber nicht so einen Druck auszuüben wie die EU! Weiß aber auch nicht weshalb die EU dort so massiv agiert. Und hier, erfährt man als EU-Bürger, gar nichts darüber, obwohl die unser Geld verbraten!

Grüße

Volker

----------

> ...Weiß aber auch nicht weshalb die EU dort so massiv agiert. ...


Tut sie das denn?
Ich habe viel mehr den Eindruck, dass Thailand da so massiv reagiert.
Von den Langnasen lässt man sich halt nicht so gerne etwas sagen.

----------

Reaktion folgt auf Agitation und in dem Fall kann ich die Reaktion, zumindest teilweise, verstehen.

Grüße

Volker

----------

Volker, ich habe da bisher noch nichts gelesen, was mich auf "Unhöflichkeit" der EU hinweisen lässt. Vielleicht hast Du mal einen Link, der es mir ermöglicht, das nachzuholen.

----------

Meine die Phase vor ca. 2 Wochen? Als die EU, auch durch ihren Botschafter einen Herrn Hamburger (ist das ein Deutscher?) massiv auf der Unterzeichnung des „Memorandum of Understanding“ gepocht hat und die Wahlen nicht nur beobachten sondern kontrollieren wollte.
Dass sich Thailand, als souveräner Staat, das nicht gefallen lässt, kann ich verstehen. Was hat die EU mit den Wahlen zu tun? Wenn es die UN wäre, OK!

Grüße
Volker

----------

> ...sondern kontrollieren wollte...


Das hatte ich so bisher nicht lesen könne, deshalb auch meine Frage nach einem Link.
Irgendwie sollte es da aber auch kein Problem mit geben. Wenn alles (überwiegend) ordnungsgemäß verlaufen sollte, brauchte man auch keine Bedenken bei einer "Kontrolle" haben. Im Gegenteil. Eine positive Bestätigung des Wahlablaufes wäre nur förderlich für Thailand.

Da es aber, nicht nur in der jüngsten Vergangenheit, massive Verstöße in Thailand gegeben hatte, kann man eine Reaktion von thailändischer Seite auch in einem anderen Licht sehen.

----------

Monta, nach einem Link zu suchen, das bekomme ich hier nicht hin, muss zwischendurch auch mal was für meinen Arbeitgeber machen.

Dass es Verstöße gegeben hat, ist mir bekannt aber ich hoffe, dass eine intensive Beobachtung, bei der EU war von 500 Personen die Rede, ausreichen wird. Zumal die Thais wissen, dass diese Wahl, unter besonderer Beobachtung der Weltöffentlichkeit stehen wird! 

Grüße

Volker

----------

Zitat:
"_PPP takes lead to be favourite party

The People Power party (PPP) has become the favourite party in the second week of an internet survey conducted through the websites of the Bangkok Post, Post Today and TITV.

The party's leader, Samak Sundaravej, also led the poll in the number of votes to become the next prime minister.

The PPP obtained 51% of the total votes in the second week of the Post Poll, compared with the 31% it got last week, while the Democrats, which led in the first week with a total vote of 57%, dropped to second as they obtained only 41% in the second week.

Mr Samak himself got 48% of the votes to be the next prime minister, compared to 27% last week. Abhisit Vejjajiva, the leader of the Democrats, obtained 41%, versus 56% in the first week.

Broken down by region, the PPP and Mr Samak led in all the regions, including Bangkok, Central, East, North and Northeast, except the South and the West, where the Democrats and Mr Abhisit were out in front._"
http://www.bangkokpost.net/News/21Nov2007_news01.php

----------

Zitat:
"_37 partylisted candidates kicked out of the race

The Election Commission disqualified on Wednesday 37 partylist candidates fielded by 16 parties to compete for proportionate votes in eight zones nationwide.


The disqualified candidates are entitled to appeal to the Supreme Court within seven days in order to overturn the EC's ruling.

Ruam Jai Thai Chart Pattana saw its six candidates removed, followed by Matchima Thipataya (three) and Puea Pandin (two). People Power and Pracharaj parties had one candidate disqualified each.

Of the 37 candidates, 33 were disqualified because they were members of more than one party. One was ejected from the race because of registering on two party lists. Two were removed on grounds that they joined the races for direct and proportionate votings. And one did not have the address in the zone to qualify for the race._"
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2007/11 ... 056936.php

----------


## Dieter

Gewinnt PPP wird das Militaer niemals die Macht abgeben und die Agonie geht weiter.

----------


## guenny

Ich gehe mal jetzt Schwarzmalend davon aus, dass wenn dieser Fall eintreten sollte und der König nicht mehr ist, wir eine längere Militärdemokratur haben werden.
Eine derartig schwierige politische Situation mit dem Sohn Bhumipols als König ist nicht denkbar.

----------

